# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Panasonic NV 7000 προβληματα

## WallyGR

Γεια χαρα,

τσιμπησα ενα Panasonic (National) NV 7000 του 1981.

IMG_20180708_101333.jpg

Ειναι top loader οποτε για να δοκιμασω playback,fwd,rew κτλ πρεπει να κανει eject. Δεν κανει eject...
Ακουγεται ενας θορυβος σαν κατι να ρολαρει και μετα σταματα χωρις να ανεβει το καπακι.

Το εχω τραβηξει σε ενα video αλλα ο ηχος δεν ακουγεται πολυ καλα:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgen002iUtY

Τι κοιταω για αρχη?
Υπαρχει τροπος για να κανει eject με manual τροπο?

Ισως φανει γενικως χρησιμο, βρηκα τα schematics:
http://www.labguysworld.com/Man_NV-7000_117.jpg

Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb73

Το σχηματικο δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθάει κ πολύ στην περίπτωση σου.. πιθανόν κάνα λαστιχάκι θα'ναι τελειωμένο και για αυτό δεν ανοίγει.. Πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και να δεις τι γίνεται εσωτερικά την ώρα που πάει να κάνει eject 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## WallyGR

Ευχαριστω Μιχαλη.

Δυστυχως δεν βρισκω καποιο βιντεο στο YT για το πως αποσυναρμολογειται. 

Ειναι σαν τανκ.

Απο κατω που εχει βιδες, βλεποντας ομως απο τις γριλιες πρεπει να εχει πολλες πλακετες. Για να να φτασω στα λαστιχακια πρεπει μαλλον να τις βγαλω ολες...

----------


## νεκταριοος

και το 1το τανκ φιλε  το συρταρι  της κασετας δεν ανοιγει να υποθεσω, το προτο που πρεπει να ξεβιδω δεις ειναι η πλαστικη πορτα της κασετς, και μετα γυρο γυρο ολα αυτα για να φτασεις στους ιμαντες πρωτα απολα ομως σερβις μανυαλ

----------


## georgis

Κατα 99%
1)εχει 2 βιδες στο καπακι της κασσετας
2)περιμετρικα απο πανω η απο κατω εχει βιδες που κρατανε το καπακι που σκεπαζει ολο το μηχανημα.πιθανων οι βιδες αυτες να εχουν ενα βελακι.
3)ο μηχανισμος εχει 4-5 βιδες που τον κρατανε στη θεση του.
4)σηκωνεις το μηχανισμο και τραβας τις φισες με τα καλωδια.
Εχεις εξω το μηχανισμοκαι κανεις τη δουλεια σου.μπορεις να βγαλεις το ασανσερ σκετο αλλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια σιγουρα πρεπει να δεις και απο κατω.ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ τι πειραζεις μην το ξεχρονισεις.η panasonic ηταν η κορυφη στα βιντεο.προσεγμενα μεχρι την τελευταια λεπτομερια.

----------

WallyGR (10-07-18)

----------


## xrhstos1978

άνοιξε το απο κάτω και σήκωσε τοις πλακέτες, εκει ειναι οι ιμάντες.

----------


## WallyGR

σας ευχαριστω παιδια.
Θα κανω μια προσπαθεια

----------


## Papas00zas

Και κατά 90% θα θέλει καινούριους ιμάντες.Πιο μετά θα δεις το ηλεκτρονικό τμήμα.ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μεγάλη στα γρανάζια του μηχανισμού....εκεί δεν πειράζεις τίποτα....
Το μηχάνημα δεν το ξέρω αλλά για αρχή θα κοιτούσα ιμάντες και σχετικά

----------

WallyGR (10-07-18)

----------


## WallyGR

Παιδια εβγαλα την πλακετα.
Βλεπω δυο κομμενους ιμαντες. Δεν ξερω αν εχει κι αλλους ιμαντες κρυμμενους.
Αλλαζονται απο πανω ή πρεπει να βγαζω τις τροχαλιες?

Ευχαριστω

IMG_20180709_183913.jpg

IMG_20180709_183913.jpgIMG_20180709_183946.jpgIMG_20180709_183949.jpg

----------


## xrhstos1978

εχει και από πάνω 2 ιμάντες NV-7200-.jpg αλλα δεν τελειώνεις μόνο με αυτούς.

----------

ezizu (10-07-18), pipilas (15-07-18), WallyGR (10-07-18)

----------


## Papas00zas

Για τον μικρό ιμάντα στην τρίτη φωτο δες αν ταιριάζει με κανέναν από χαλασμένο cd drive 
Προσοχή επίσης στα γραφόμενα της τέταρτης όπου γράφει ότι δεν γυρνάς χειροκίνητα το γρανάζι-αυτό θα'ναι για το ασανσέρ της κασέτας

----------


## xrhstos1978

θέλει χοντρό ιμάντα απο cd δεν κάνει.

----------


## WallyGR

Βρηκα ιμαντες.
Σημερα θα κανω μια ππρωτη προσπαθεια...

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλη επιτηχια.

----------

WallyGR (12-07-18)

----------


## WallyGR

Αλλαξα τους δυο ιμαντες και τωρα κανει *Eject* μια χαρα.

Κανει επισης *Rewind* και *FastForward* μια χαρα.

Στο *Play* φαινεται οτι το δεξι γραναζι δεν κινειται σχεδον καθολου ενω το αριστερο γυρναει.

Φαινονται στο video (Eject,Rew,Ffwd,Play)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xwcqdiiqgw

Play
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQgVNG8dx7k

Τι να κοιταξω? Ο ιμαντας πανω στο δεξι γραναζι φαινεται ΟΚ (δεν τον αλλαξα)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Άλλαξε και τους ιμάντες αλλά και τα λαστιχάκια (idler) από την πάνω μεριά του μηχανισμού.

edit: ίσως χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις και pinch roller

----------

WallyGR (12-07-18), xrhstos1978 (12-07-18)

----------


## xrhstos1978

αυτά θέλουν αλλαγή και μετά βλέπουμε 
K7902.00.jpg
idler εχω αν θες να σου δώσω αλλά μάλλον δεν θα καταφέρεις να τα αλλάξεις.

----------

ezizu (13-07-18), WallyGR (13-07-18)

----------


## WallyGR

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Χρηστο. 

Φοβομουν οτι ειναι το idler και φοβαμαι πως οντως δεν εχω την τεχνικη γνωση για τετοια "εγχειρηση"

Θα κανω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια ΜΗΠΩΣ τριψω το λαστιχο του idler με ασετον...

Υπαρχουν μαστορες στην Αθηνα που να αναλαμβανουν τοσο παλια VHS? Αν θεωρειται διαφημιση και απαγορευεται, ισως να μου εστελνε ΠΜ οποιος γνωριζει κατι σχετικα.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Όχι με ασετόν γιατί μπορεί να σου καταστρέψει το πλαστικό μέρος, καλύτερα με καθαρό οινόπνευμα ή ισοπροπυλική  αλκοόλη.
Μπορείς επίσης να τρίψεις το λάστιχο ελαφρά με ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο και μετά να το καθαρίσεις με το οινόπνευμα.
Για τα παλιά video VHS, νομίζω μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι να βρεις τα σωστά ανταλλακτικά, παρά μάστορα.

----------

WallyGR (13-07-18)

----------


## pipilas

> εχει και από πάνω 2 ιμάντες Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45109 αλλα δεν τελειώνεις μόνο με αυτούς.




σωστος ο Χρηστος,,,παλιουρας που λεμε..

----------

xrhstos1978 (15-07-18)

----------


## WallyGR

Ειδα τα PM αργα! Να ευχαριστησω τον Χρηστο και τον Παπασουζα!

Επειδη λοιπον δεν ειχα δει τα PM, με επιασε μανια και ανοιξα το βιντεο ξανα βραδυατικα.

Εργαλεια για την περισταση δεν ειχα αλλα καταφερα με χιλιες δυο ηλιθιες Μαγκαιβεριστικες μεθοδους να αλλαξω του 4 απο τους 6 ιμαντες. Αν τραβαγα βιντεο με τις πατεντες θα λιωνατε στα γελια.

Μου ερχεται μετα η επιφοιτηση να βγαλω το λαστιχακι του idler και να γυρισω το μεσα εξω. Οι γνωστες θα καταλαβατε ηδη το αποτελεσμα. Κοπηκε στη μεση.

Η ωρα 12 το βραδυ και εγω σαν βρυκολακας να εχω νευρα αρπα.

Και κανω το αμιμητο. Τσιμπαω λαστιχο μαναβη και το γυρναω δυο γυρες στο idler.

Χωρις ελπιδα παταω Play και παιζει  :Smile: 

Φυσικα αυτο ειναι μεσοβεζικη λυση διοτι η κουρμπα που διπλωνει το λαστιχο ειναι πολυ πεταχτη και βρισκει στον κατω ιμαντα με αποτελεσμα να μην επιτρεπει REW και FFWD.

Οποτε νομιζω οτι αν βρω λαστιχακι idler το ελυσα το θεμα.

Η αλλη βλακεια που εκανα ειναι οτι  προσπαθησα να βγαλω το κουβουκλιο που μπαινει η κασσετα. Το αυτοκολλητο ελεγε να ξεβιδωσω τις βερνικωμενες βιδες, τις ξεβιδωσα, δεν καταφερα να το βγαλω αλλα μετα διαβασα παρακατω οτι αν τις ξεβιδωσεις χρειαζεται ξανα adjustment. Τι εννοει?

Ευχαριστω

EDIT:Για οσους φανει χρησιμο, βρηκα ενα τευχος περιοδικου του 1986 που περιγραφει το service του NV 7000 καθως και για αλλα VCRs

----------


## xrhstos1978

ελα να σου δώσω idler αν θες

----------

WallyGR (16-07-18)

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Γεια χαρα! Αγορασα σημερα ενα δευτερο NV-7500 (γιατι το αλλο που εχω ειναι fubar μαλλον) και το μονο που θελει ειναι ιμαντες και pinch roller. Ειναι ιδιο με το 7000 απλα εχει ασυρματο remote. Δυσκολευεται να κανει load και μολις το βοηθησω παει στο play και παιζει με εικονα καμπανα και στο secam! Χρηστο μηπως σου περισευει κανα ανταλλακτικο;
Το προβλημα που εχω το εξηγει ακριβως στην φωτο απ το manual της RCA για τα αντιστοιχα αμερικανικα μοντελα.

EDIT: Χρειαζομαι και καινουργιο back-tension φρενο γιατι οπως σε ολα αυτα τα panasonic, εχει ξεκολλησει το pad απ την χαλκινη ταινια.
RCA SelectaVision VET250-450-650 loading.jpg

----------


## georgis

Κολλησε το τσοχακι του φρενου με βενζινοκολλα πανω στο μεταλο.πριν το ξεβιδωσεις για νατο βγαλεις σημαδεψε που ειναι η βιδα σγο φρενο για να μην ψαχνεις ποσο τεντωμα θελει.

----------


## xrhstos1978

καλημέρα φρένο δεν εχω,  τι χρειάζεσαι? κολλησε το όπως σου ειπε και ο Γιώργος

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Καλησπερα! Θα προσπαθησω να το κολλησω αλλα φοβαμαι μην ξεραθει περισσοτερο και μετα φρεναρει περισσοτρερο απ οσο πρεπει. Θελω τους δυο ιμαντες για το loading (αυτοι που ειναι απο κατω) και pinch roller. Στο mikra.gr εχει σετ για ιμαντες αλλα το δικο μου απ οτι φαινεται θελει μονο αυτους τους δυο.

----------


## georgis

Αν βρηκες σετ,παρτο.δε νομιζω να ξαναβρεις ευκολα.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Λογικα θα το παρω εκτος αν κανω τραμπα τους ιμαντες απ το αλλο 7500 που εχω. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το rubber renue? Ειναι ενα χημικο που επαναφερει καπως την ελαστικοτητα στα roller. Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα.

----------

